# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  خطای دسترسی هنگام ایجاد plan

## bad_lucky

سلام
هنگام ایجاد یک پلن جدید با خطای
General access denied error  مواجه میشم 
مشکل از کجاست 
مرسی

----------


## En_MK

برای نمایش Execution Plan باید شما دسترسی لازم برای اجرای Query را  روی پایگاه داده داشته باشید، در صورتیکه شما یکی از نقشهای sysadmin,  dbcreator یا db_owner را داشته باشید به دسترسی دیگری نیاز ندارید.
 برای نمایش Execution Plan می توانید از کلید میانبر ctrl+L با انتخاب Query مورد نظر استفاده نمایید.

----------

